# Can my banded goat still breed?



## Chickengirl123 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi! I have a goat who was banded on October 13. He is eight weeks old and the banding fell off about a week ago. He lives with his mom and another doe and the other doe is in heat. He is trying, unsuccessfully due to height difference, to mate with her. I was wondering if there is any way that he could still get her pregnant and if so how long do they need to be separated.


----------



## Alaskan (Nov 22, 2021)

Chickengirl123 said:


> Hi! I have a goat who was banded on October 13. He is eight weeks old and the banding fell off about a week ago. He lives with his mom and another doe and the other doe is in heat. He is trying, unsuccessfully due to height difference, to mate with her. I was wondering if there is any way that he could still get her pregnant and if so how long do they need to be separated.


"It" fell off... as in the band broke and fell off?  Or the testicles died and fell off?

If BOTH testicles fell off, at least a couple weeks back,  you should be safe.


----------



## Margali (Nov 22, 2021)

You could make a anti-breeding apron for him to wear for a month or so if you are worried.


			Buck Apron


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 22, 2021)

From what you say, he was approx 4 wks old at banding.  While I doubt he had live sperm then, UNLESS both testes were not in banding, he should be safe.   They will attempt to mount, even does will.   But it appears you are ok.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 22, 2021)

X2  what @Mini Horses said!


----------



## Chickengirl123 (Nov 24, 2021)

Thank you for all your responses! Sorry I wasn’t clear I meant that yes, both testicles fell off. Thank you guys for your input, I’m glad I don’t have to worry about that


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 8, 2021)

If both testicles were banded and fell off then you don't have anything to worry about, he is sterile and no longer a buck.  

If only one testicle was banded, and the other was shoved up into the abdominal cavity but the sack fell keeping the other testicle in the abdominal area, the buckling will retain the buck hormones.  The body heat of the abdominal cavity will make him sterile, but he will still act buckish.  

Since both testicles fell off you are ok.


----------

